# GM V8



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just though I would take a picture of my 8.1 litre V8 for you poor old boys with your 2-2.8 litre lawnmower engines.

It develops 340BHP and 455lbs of torque :lol: 

Now don,t get bitchy and mention fuel consumption.

The relay that was the cause of all the trouble on Monday, is sitting to the left of the picture on top of the intake manifold.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hey Olley our genny engine is bigger :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seriously, IMO that relay is poorly sited, it must get pretty hot, I would get it moved to a cooler location..

A pic of our engine :wink:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Our 6.8-litre Ford Triton V10s produce 355 hp at 4,750 rpm and 455 lb.-ft. of torque at 3,250 rpm......our little 24 footer goes like the clappers if you want it to, even pulls up-hill with the parts trailer on the back :wink: 

I'd add a pic of the engine but its persistently pouring outside and I aint gettin' wet!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim, funny you should say that, as the RAC man said exactly the same!

One one of the yankee sites they said the V10's where a bit buzzy Linda.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> even pulls up-hill with the parts trailer on the back :wink:


Must break down a lot if you take a parts trailer 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:
Do you have any spare wheels to fit George on it ? :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> *It develops 340BHP and 455lbs of torque*


A mere toy compared to this, don't you think :lol:

Maximum power: 108,920 hp at 102 rpm

Maximum torque: 5,608,312 lb/ft at 102rpm

http://www.bath.ac.uk/~ccsshb/12cyl/

MHS...Rob


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> olley said:
> 
> 
> > *It develops 340BHP and 455lbs of torque*
> ...


WOW 8O 
Thats the mother of all cranks! I wouldn't fancy trying to put that on our crank balancer! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Linda,

I should think doing an oil change would be a mammoth task alone, it is big isn’t it, see olley, my engine pictures are bigger than yours… :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :lol: :lol: 

Still think your rv is great though olley, shame I missed you at Newbury. 

MHS…Rob


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rob I saw you coming and hid up in the beer tent :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


MHS....Rob


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> LC1962 said:
> 
> 
> > even pulls up-hill with the parts trailer on the back :wink:
> ...


Not given us a days trouble Jim......yet! 8O

Its especially funny seeing the look on the faces of other MH drivers when you go past them & they see you're towing a huge box behind and still maintaining speed :lol:

Re the wheel.. I am still awaiting return contact from that source you gave me. Will get you one in time, don't worry! :wink:

Rob...you missed us too  at least if you did wander by you didn't say hello **sniff**


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Rob...you missed us too at least if you did wander by you didn't say hello **sniff**


Oh burger, never thought of that, you having a pitch there, real sorry Linda. 

MHS...Rob


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'll forgive you Rob...this once :lol: :lol: 

I did get to meet a few of the other MHF regulars which was nice  

Linda


----------

